# anyone bypass the factory alarm?



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i just ordered my new Viper 791XV (GREAT price on ebay from reputable seller) 
i've been debating on a new alarm for a while now ($3,000 in audio stuff in the car makes me want to protect it ) 

i got some quote to get the alarm professionally installed, most came in upwards of $400 (which is bullsh*t) 

one shop said "yea the alarm install's only like $250, but it'll cost you $150 to bypass the factory alarm and remote start" 

before anyone says a word "oh dont be cheap pay to get it done right blah blah blah"....keep in mind i have a very broad background in car electronics, and have installed a few alarms in different cars already (just never had to bypass a factory alarm) 

has anyone bypassed their own alarm/remote start? i need to know if anything specific has to be done...a la anything with LoJack (dont know if the car has LoJack, was told it did, but never got the lojack card from the dealership)


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

What kind of car?

The qr25 equipped cars have a chipped ignition, I do not think that there is a way to bypass that.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> What kind of car?
> 
> The qr25 equipped cars have a chipped ignition, I do not think that there is a way to bypass that.


yea, there is a way to bypass that (most people use a key'n'coffin approach

its a QG18 powered car,

no chipped key, no power locks, no power windows




what i REALLY need now is a wiring schematic *HINTchimmikeHINT*...i know you must have one


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I have a SpecV and I don't see yours being too different, I bought my 791XV for $210 shipped off of ebay and the install cost me $150 from a local guy that works at a shop(on his own time)... by the way if I choose to, the stock alarm still works too... so no it doesn't need bypassed, and if you don't have a chipped key there is nothing else you should need...


----------

